# India’s Monsoon



## Vikrant (Jun 29, 2015)

There is nothing like monsoon. 

---

India’s monsoon rainfall has drenched the entire country, washing away concerns of a second successive drought and raising hopes for good summer crops.

But weather officials say it might be too early to declare it a normal monsoon year.

The southwest monsoon rainfall hit New Delhi on June 25 and advanced further into the remaining parts of western Rajasthan over the weekend, marking its arrival over the entire country more than two weeks ahead of the usual date of July 15, said B.P. Yadav, director of the India Meteorological Department, on Monday.

The start of the monsoon was delayed this year. It hit the southern coastline of Kerala on June 5, five days behind the official projected date. But it made “quick progress,” Mr. Yadav said, covering the entire country in around 21 days.

Since June 1, India has received 28% more rainfall than normal, according to the IMD.

India gets 75% of its annual rain in the June-through-September rainy season. The rains are a vital supply of water for most of the country’s farms. Agriculture still accounts for about 14% of India’s GDP and more than half of its employment.

But economists and weather experts say it is not just the geographical spread that matters. The monthly distribution of rainfall is also important.

“The performance of the southwest monsoon so far has been good and it is reflected in the increase in pulses and oilseeds acreage. But the crucial phase will be in July and August,” said Madan Sabnavis, chief economist at CARE ratings agency.

“In case the July rains are bad, it could have an impact on the final output,” he added.

D.S. Pai, head of IMD’s long-term forecasting division in the western city of Pune, said the rainfall in June is in surplus. But “it’s only for the month.”

He expects the monsoon to be “weaker” in July and August—the crucial months for agriculture.

Last year, monsoon rainfall covered the country two days behind the schedule, hitting farm output.

This year, the progress of monsoon rains in India’s northwestern breadbasket regions of Punjab, Haryana and Rajasthan allowed farmers to speed up planting of summer crops such as rice, corn, soybeans and cotton.

Between June 1 and June 26, summer crop acreage was 23.4% higher than in the same period last year, according to the latest data released by India’s agriculture ministry. Except for rice and sugar cane, of which planting declined 7% and 5% respectively due to deficient rains in the main growing regions in northern Uttar Pradesh state, the sowing of summer crops exceeded the levels during the same period last year.

Planting of oilseeds has risen fivefold to 2.8 million tons so far from a year earlier, and planting of pulses grew twofold to 1.1 million tons, thanks to excess rains in the western state of Gujarat and the central state of Madhya Pradesh, according to agriculture-ministry data.

Owing to good rainfall so far this year, the water levels in reservoirs across the country have “improved significantly,” said an official at the Central Water Commission, which monitors reservoirs that feed hydropower plants and irrigate fields.

Water storage across 91 reservoirs of the country stood at 43.23 billion cubic meters as of June 25, 11% higher than a year ago and 46% more than the benchmark 10-year average of 29.70 billion cubic meters, according to the Central Water Commission.

The rainfall so far could bring relief to policy makers who have been concerned about weaker agricultural growth and higher food inflation after the country’s weather department earlier this month lowered its monsoon rainfall forecast.

Most monsoon showers happen between July and August and are vital for the growth of crops. July rains account for nearly 33% of the four-month average, while August contributes 30% of the seasonal rains.

Forecasters Say It s Too Early to Celebrate India s Monsoon - India Real Time - WSJ


----------



## Porker (Jun 29, 2015)

Missouri's monsoons washed away the crops. Why should I care about India's?


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 30, 2015)

you have to be stupid to NOT be concerned about agriculture thruout the world.   It is more
important to the planet than is oil


----------



## Porker (Jun 30, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> you have to be stupid to NOT be concerned about agriculture thruout the world.   It is more
> important to the planet than is oil


NO, all you have to be is a goddamn dimocrap. So go ahead and worry your dumbass little head right on off about that Taja Mahal country and their crops. And staying out of the path of bengal tigers. While the streets of those major cities stink up the entire area of mid-Asia.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 1, 2015)

Porker said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > you have to be stupid to NOT be concerned about agriculture thruout the world.   It is more
> ...



you are extremely stupid.     India was and actually remains a cultural center of the world------whereas you are obviously a product of some sort of dungheap


----------



## Porker (Jul 1, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> you are extremely stupid.     India was and actually remains a cultural center of the world------whereas you are obviously a product of some sort of dungheap



Yeah, go enjoy your cultural center of the world...with giant rats running the streets searching through the garbage piled up where the sidewalks should be. Dimocrat socialists must love that kind of culture. I DON'T. Enjoy the Taja Mahal...maybe the ONLY building in India free of vermin.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 1, 2015)

Porker said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > you are extremely stupid.     India was and actually remains a cultural center of the world------whereas you are obviously a product of some sort of dungheap
> ...



you are an idiot


----------



## Porker (Jul 1, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> you are an idiot



Can't handle the truth, I see.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 1, 2015)

Porker said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > you are an idiot
> ...


you are quite a joke-----you really imagine that I cannot  "handle"  the fact that densely populated slums harbor rats?


----------



## Mr. H. (Jul 1, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> you have to be stupid to NOT be concerned about agriculture thruout the world.   It is more
> important to the planet than is oil




Without oil, modern agriculture would not exist.


----------



## Mr. H. (Jul 1, 2015)

Porker said:


> Missouri's monsoons washed away the crops. Why should I care about India's?


It's an interesting narrative. I like exploring the world in my mind through these kinds of informative posts.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 1, 2015)

Mr. H. said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > you have to be stupid to NOT be concerned about agriculture thruout the world.   It is more
> ...



alternate energy sources will solve the problem for india


----------



## Porker (Jul 1, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Porker said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



NO! not joking. The entire country of India is a rat harboring slum. Even their so called farmland. There's probably more rat shit in their harvest that edible food.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 1, 2015)

Porker said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Porker said:
> ...



India has a rat problem -----SO?


----------



## Porker (Jul 1, 2015)

Mr. H. said:


> Porker said:
> 
> 
> > Missouri's monsoons washed away the crops. Why should I care about India's?
> ...


They're big boys over there. They can take care of their own rat problem.


----------



## Porker (Jul 1, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Porker said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


They live in filthy conditions...not even 3rd world. More like Africa.


----------



## Mr. H. (Jul 1, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


When?


----------



## Mr. H. (Jul 1, 2015)

Mr. H. said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...


Hydrocarbons and fossil fuels are solving their "problems" right now.


----------



## Vikrant (Jul 2, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Porker said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Every country in the world has rat problem.


----------



## Vikrant (Jul 2, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Actually, clean energy will solve problems all across the world, not just in India.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 3, 2015)

Vikrant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...



so true---but India is the  TEST CASE for solving the food supply issue.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 3, 2015)

Vikrant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Porker said:
> ...



so true  -----including the USA        Rats is everywhere.      I lived and worked in a major USA city--------sometimes I was traveling in the trains at nite--------rats as big as cats ran on the tracks.    Rats  ADAPT and the population thereof is growing faster than the populations of   -----humanoids


----------



## Vikrant (Jul 4, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



I am not sure what do you mean by food supply issue but for your information, India exports all sorts of food. The land there is very fertile and most of is suitable for agriculture. The major issue there is infrastructure and not enough industrialization. That of course can benefit from alternate energy sources such as nuclear, solar, hydro, etc. Agriculture too can benefit from these alternate energy sources.


----------



## Vikrant (Jul 4, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Good point home girl! 

Back to the topic.

I used to love playing in the monsoon rain when I was a kid. It used to be such a welcome respite from the scorching weather.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 4, 2015)

Vikrant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...



I understand that India has excellent agricultural
potential and ----does export.     I wish they would lower the price of coconut oil-----make it a staple oil in American kitchens------and the preferred oil for making French fries and the economy will TAKE OFF---------do not quote me-----I do not
understand economics------coconut oil is the NEW
FOOD FAD.   --------also increase pepper and
all-spice production


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 4, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...





No kidding, look how many registered democrats there are.


----------



## waltky (Jul 3, 2016)

Changing monsoon pattern due to climate change...





*Climate change altering monsoon pattern: study*
_Sun, Jul 03, 2016 - Each year as temperatures rise across India, farmers look to the sky and pray for rain._


> The all-important monsoon forecast becomes a national priority, with more than 70 percent of India’s 1.25 billion citizens engaged in agriculture and relying on weather predictions to decide when they will sow their seeds and harvest their crops.  However, getting the forecast right remains a challenge, thanks to the complex — and still poorly understood — ways in which South Asia’s monsoon rains are influenced by everything from atmospheric and ocean temperatures to air quality and global climate trends. Even the amount of ice in Antarctica is suspected to have an impact.  And it is only getting harder to figure out, scientists say, as the monsoon becomes increasingly erratic.
> 
> A new study released on Friday in the journal Science Advances helps clear up a bit of the mystery, by showing that human-induced climate change is responsible for most of the change seen in ocean surface temperatures near the equator across Asia, which in turn affect regional rainfall patterns including the Indian monsoon.  By showing that link, the study indicates future ocean warming in the region, which could in turn increase the amount of rainfall during monsoons, strengthen cyclones and increase precipitation over East Asia.  “This has important implications for understanding changes in rainfall patterns for a large, and vulnerable population across Asia,” said oceanographer Evan Weller, who led the research team while he was at Pohang University of Science and Technology in South Korea, before recently shifting to Monash University in Australia.
> 
> ...


----------

